# Weekly(ish) Tybee update



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 22, 2017)

Hope everyone had a great Easter with their families.  The sunrise service on Tybee pier was amazing.  Inshore right now seems to be feast or famine.  You're either on fish the whole time, or bringing 5 or 6  back to the dock.  Bait is all over the place.  Pogys, finger mullet, and some shrimp are starting to show up along with glass minnow.  

The offshore is such a blast right now!  It's a fishing pot luck with spanish, kings, cobia (yep, still closed), snapper, spades, big blues and of course the ever delicious sea bass. Don't forget grouper opens May 1, I know where I'm going to be .  Have a great weekend and stay safe fisherfolk.


----------



## Fatback1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Cool, nice fishes.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 23, 2017)

That's a whole encyclopedia of Georgia fish!!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the great report Jimmy.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow, I'm calling a spade a spade! That is a spade fish, yes?


----------



## sea trout (Apr 23, 2017)

excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 24, 2017)

*no problem*



FishermanSailor said:


> Thanks for the great report Jimmy.



You're very welcome.  Waiting for the right weather day on a weekend to get semperfidawg back out.  You guys on here are absolutely a blast to have on the boat.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 24, 2017)

*yepper*



1eyefishing said:


> Wow, I'm calling a spade a spade! That is a spade fish, yes?




That it is my friend.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 24, 2017)

Man it's so good to see those kids with those fish.  I'm glad y'all did so well.  Keep it up brother.  Oh and btw, tell Brett we fried up some carcass Sat. evening and they were delicious.  Ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner Sunday too.  Kids fought over the last few.


----------



## shallowminded (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice variety JLA!  What is that long one built for speed?  A blue? They are tasty when they are fresh. Grilled with lemon, butter and paprika.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 24, 2017)

*yessir*



SemperFiDawg said:


> Man it's so good to see those kids with those fish.  I'm glad y'all did so well.  Keep it up brother.  Oh and btw, tell Brett we fried up some carcass Sat. evening and they were delicious.  Ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner Sunday too.  Kids fought over the last few.



Those were two good boys.  Wanted blues so that's what we did.  I'll be sure to let Brett know.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 24, 2017)

*yepper*



shallowminded said:


> Nice variety JLA!  What is that long one built for speed?  A blue? They are tasty when they are fresh. Grilled with lemon, butter and paprika.



Yessir.  Those big blues are everywhere.  Super easy to catch and a ton of fun.


----------



## BBaker (Apr 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Man it's so good to see those kids with those fish.  I'm glad y'all did so well.  Keep it up brother.  Oh and btw, tell Brett we fried up some carcass Sat. evening and they were delicious.  Ate them for breakfast, lunch and dinner Sunday too.  Kids fought over the last few.



After hearing your wife talk on the boat about your cooking I do not doubt you for one minute. Glad the boys liked them. Hope I'm around next time y'all come down. I had a blast.


----------

